# I have some decisions to make, HELP!



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok here is the situation, I am thinking of buying a new Pinarello Rokh. I have the choice between Ultegra and Force/Rival. I tested the bike in Ultegra, (they didn't have the bike in stock in Sram). I loved the rocket like feel of the bike from a still start. However I think I like the Sram shifters better and am leaning towards the Sram. I am fearful though if I do I will lose the rocket like feel because of the Rival crank. The Ultegra looks stiffer than the Rival, is this my imagination? If it is stiffer, will I really see THAT big of a difference?


Now if that wasn't confusing enough...Today the manager of a reputable LBS, wants to sell me his 2010 Pinarello Dogma with Campagnolo Record but no wheels for $3000. Is this reasonable? He said he sent the frame out to be tested where theyx-rayed it to make sure the frame was structurally sound and he has the documentation. So I am looking for opinions about this deal. Also if I decide to proceed, what other things should I look out for?

So, do I buy the used Dogma, or the Rokh with Ultegra or Sram...heeeelp! Thank you very much for your opinions!


-SL


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

A Dogma has race geometry, the Rokh a higher head tube, and is a little more upright. It's a relaxed fit.

To me, this is the main consideration. If the Dogma is the correct style for you, then you should be looking at the Quattro, not the Rokh.

What is your current bike. Is this your first road bike? If it is, then probably not the Dogma or Quattro.

I have to question this bike shops motives. Can you look elsewhere?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sammy Leopold said:


> He said he sent the frame out to be tested where theyx-rayed it to make sure the frame was structurally sound and he has the documentation


I'm skeptical....Everyone who has x-rayed their frame please put up your hands...

Double check that documentation. He must have had a reason to get it done, if he did..


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Julia! 
It's you and me again! I am aware of the different geometries of the bikes. The Dogma guy told me that because of the better fiber it would still be almost as comfortable as the Rokh. So I figured if it's almost as comfortable as the Rokh then I had a chance at getting a top tier bike and top tier components at what seems like a reasonable price (it would actually be cheaper than the Rokh with the wheel set I am looking at). I am currently riding a Trek 1500 for about 5 years now. So this will be my first venture into a full carbon bike. Fortunately there is another Pinarello dealer about 30 minutes away. In fact where I live (Tampa, FL) there are 3 Pinarello dealers all within 40 minutes of each other and a 4th about an hour away! BTW - what color is your Rokh, did you get the white and red or the Movistar colors? Thanks again for your input! 
-SL


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

ahhhhh good point...thanks!


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

any thoughts on my Rival\Ultegra question?


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

I have the Quattro. It's Black on Black. I wanted a bike that didn't scream Pinarello every time I showed up at a group ride. Most people haven't noticed it. Everyone always commented on my last carbon fiber bike. It was a Cannondale Synapse in BRIGHT orange and carbon. Even guys on Colnagos drooled over it.

And I'm 'over it!'

I think that guy is just trying to sell you a bike. Not the right bike. 

Wherever you go, make sure they take some time to determine the correct size. I almost ended up on a 50 cm Pina. I drove 4 hours to find the right shop, now I'm on a 51.5. (And I think, with longer cranks? Didn't look it up).

You need to figure out which geometry is more comfortable for you and works best with your riding habits. The Rokh is supposed to be more comfortable than the Quattro. The only difference (according to the shop where I purchased), is head-tube height. 

If you can find a shop that has a serious conversation with you about this, and watches you on a couple bikes to help determine which is best, that may be the one to go with. Assuming you think they do a good job figuring out which bike fits. There are so many sizes available in the Quattro. But it is a demanding bike. No cruising. Just go and go faster. I'm working pretty hard. 

A lot of racers use SRAM. That's really all I've heard. I'll bet if you post this in the SRAM forum, you will get a lot of biased opinions, coupled with a few, very detailed, technical responses. 

It's possible this guy was trying to put you on Ultegra because it costs more.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

The bike shop sized me on a different brand (which fit perfectly) since they didn't have the bike I wanted, then crunched the numbers against Pina sizing, and determined I needed a 51.5. Never heard of a bike shop doing this, but it worked. I have heard of shops taking your measurements, and recommending a bike based on that.

I'm not a racer, but I'm very flexible (used to be a ballet dancer) and the race geometry is the most comfortable for me.

My bike was a special order. Another bonus, it hasn't been test-ridden by X number of people. (And maybe crashed). Pina is having a sale, so the special-order was on sale. They want to get rid of the '12's. 

Somewhere in another thread, I asked the difference between the Quattro and the Due (another Pina, lower-level). Someone answered that they test-rode a Dogma, a Quattro, and a Due. The Quattro and Dogma felt the same for smoothness. The Due not as smooth. Remember, the Rokh is supposed to be the same quality as the Quattro.

He ended up getting the Quattro because he didn't feel the Dogma was more comfortable.

Edit: here is the thread. Scroll to post #16 HMAGALLON

They gave me a lot of good info in that thread.

Oops, looks like it was the Paris, not the Dogma, but the Paris is made from the same quality carbon cloth as the Dogma.


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

Bought the Rokh in Ultegra today! Tried the Sram, and just didn't like the double tap method, I also didn't care for the smaller hoods. I also got BoB coloring! But thank you so much for your input. She arrives in two weeks! I am so excited!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Congrats Sammy! Glad you tested both and got the one you wanted! 

You're not going to be able to stay off this bike.


----------



## respro (Jun 21, 2012)

Pictures please ASAP!


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

I will post pics as soon as she arrives, about 7-10 days!


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

aureliajulia;4036994 said:


> I have the Quattro. It's B on B. The Rokh is supposed to be more comfortable than the Quattro.... ......There are so many sizes available in the Quattro. But it is a demanding bike. No cruising. Just go and go faster.


I also have a B on B Quatro, And I love it. I have found it to be very quick and responsive. After I repaced the wheels with HED Ardennes it's even more responsive.
Some people might call it twitchy. 

I'll have to admit though that there was a learning curve with this frame. The Quatro remindeds me of my old Klein Quantum...quick! Riding with too short a stem will also affect handling. I would reccomend riders not buy too large a frame and then have to compensate with a short stem. My 54cm frame with a 11cm stem and 1 cm spacer works for me.

So Sir, is this what your talking about when you say the Quatro is a demanding frame?
Thanks for your response.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase. So far I love my Rokh. Mine is also 556 but I went with sram force/red.


----------



## y2kcorvette (Aug 15, 2010)

Congrats, looking forward to seeing some photos of your new ride. Which shop in Tampa did you go with. I live here in Tampa as well.


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

I actually got mine at St. Pete Bike and Fitness on 4th St. in St. Pete. I went to a lot of different shops and tested a lot of different bikes. I had all kinds of experiences some good some not so good. St. Pete Bike and fitness though, is a wonderful shop, they are very knowledgeable and great to deal with some of the sales people are on the young side, but they know bikes! It is just one of those places you walk in and feel like a part of the family. The owner is also a super guy and does a lot for the community. After I bought the bike he gave me his number and told me if I needed anything or had any problems to just call him. Where about in Tampa are you? Where do you normally ride?


----------



## y2kcorvette (Aug 15, 2010)

I bought my Paris from Flatland Cyclery in Tampa. They are close to my home ( Hillsborough and Memorial) and Mike the owner is a great guy and has been very helpful, and his prices are very competitive.
I generally ride on the Sun Coast Trail. If you ride the whole length from start to finish and back it works out to be a 82 mile ride. Although I haven't done it in a while, hoping to do it as soon as the weather cools off a bit.


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

Well here she is! Allow me to introduce Francesca! She is amazing! Now I am not a fast rider, I am a casual rider for relaxation. I don't think I ever got my Trek past 23 mph. Today I got my Pinarello up to 28mph, and still had a lot of gears left! Thanks for your input everyone!


----------



## y2kcorvette (Aug 15, 2010)

Your new bike looks great. Enjoy!!


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

beautiful bike, congrats, now i'm loooking at pinarellos myself, was thinking about upgrading my trek and can't decide between bianchi, colnago and now pinarello, leaning for pinarellos for sure..


----------

